# Assault Rifles



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yesterday I got the opportunity to shoot assault rifles for the first time at a nice range with my buddies. I shot an AR-15 and an Chinese made SKS. Anyone have experience with these two rifles? I enjoyed the SKS more than the AR-15 becuase I felt it was more raw even though slightly less accurate. The AR-15 was amazing in that it had little recoil.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I have shot them both and at one time owned a "modified" SKS that was milled out to accept AK47 magaazines. It had select fire for full auto, it was awesome but i sold it and have alwways regretted it.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I have fired the sa 80 rifle,it has effective range of 500m with low recoil and fires standard 5.56x45mm


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Thats a cool rifle i wanna bullpup my 10/22 like that.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

AR-15's are very nice...... you're lucky!

i wanna shot an m16 so badly!


----------



## Embowe (Apr 12, 2005)

I personally own a AR-15 bushmaster with a "few" mods...match barrel and trigger and so forth....it is a very nice piece of equipment and reliable.. I actually found it to be cheaper to reload my own .223 rounds for it rather then just keep buying new....I have to find a few pics of it from when we last went to the rage....


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I dont know why but whenever i fire a gun a power surge runs through me and damn it feels good.I wish i could let off a few rounds from those m-16a2 rifles as they are beasts and if gun shops open in the u.k this will be my weapon of choice.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

That's sweet man, I've never fired an assault rifle


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Ahh the Ar 15 I Sold Mine Many years ago befor the Ban








they shoot very well with no recoil very nice I had the COLT AR 15 Sportster 223.
Dam i think i need to get another one soon


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> Ahh the Ar 15 I Sold Mine Many years ago befor the Ban
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you do need to come up on another one. 
AR15's are accurate 0-300yards with iron sights. what a great weapon.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

My dad has an AR-15. Great gun. Enjoy shooting it at the range


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice, we own both. I prefer the AR... but to each his own.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

AR has no recoil, it is powdered up 22 caliber. The SKS is a .308 caliber, much bigger. Right now I have a Colt AR and a Spring M1a, I have owned a couple of AK's a couple of SKS's and some Mac 11's. Mike if you get a chance shoot a Steyr AUG, the best assault rifle ever made, it is still carried by Customs SRT guys.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

armac said:


> AR has no recoil, it is powdered up 22 caliber. The SKS is a .308 caliber, much bigger. Right now I have a Colt AR and Spring M1a, I have owned a couple of AK's a couple of SKS's and some Mac 11's. Mike if you get a chance shoot a *Steyr AUG*, the best assault rifle ever made, it is still carried by Customs SRT guys.


Heres your steyr aug its pretty good and also comes from the same country as the glock i do like bullpup rifles.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

That sux.. i live in cali and its illegal here... I want to get me hands on some AKs... only thing I can get here are the AK-22s... dat sux..


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2005)

The only assualt rifle Ive ever fired:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> The only assualt rifle Ive ever fired:


hahahaha


----------



## Squirrelnuts1488 (Jun 1, 2004)

Xenon i personally have both of those guns you shot and i agree the SKS is more raw but yet the AR is more accurate.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> The only assualt rifle Ive ever fired:


What is that? LASER TAG???


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

wasabi-glow said:


> The only assualt rifle Ive ever fired:


What is that? LASER TAG???







:laugh:
[/quote]

Halo dawg.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> The only assualt rifle Ive ever fired:


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Squirrelnuts1488 said:


> Xenon i personally have both of those guns you shot and i agree the SKS is more raw but yet the AR is more accurate.


If I could have either I would go with an SKS, match grade barell and AK47 mag mod. I really like that rifle it's almost bulletproof and easy to take down. 7.62x39mm
ammo is also good for hunting, although not better than my 300WM of course.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

You haven't lived untill you've fired a M240B:









Or a M249saw:









Or my favorite, the MK19. It's a automatic grenade launcher. (uses the same rounds as the M203 grenade launcher.)


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> You haven't lived untill you've fired a M240B:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that MK19 GL looks crazy! Never saw one of those before. I'll take two, one for my jeep and another mounted to the roof of my house for good luck.
View attachment 78335


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

You are not going to buy those guns at the pawn shop, for a nice civilian rifle, buy a Colt AR 15 with a C Beta Mag, 100 rounds of .223 fun.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

armac said:


> You are not going to buy those guns at the pawn shop, for a nice civilian rifle, buy a Colt AR 15 with a C Beta Mag, 100 rounds of .223 fun.










Ya no doubt.
Can't beat 100rnd mags.
Too bad they only make 50rnd mags for the ruger 10/22.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

johndeere said:


> You are not going to buy those guns at the pawn shop, for a nice civilian rifle, buy a Colt AR 15 with a C Beta Mag, 100 rounds of .223 fun.


:laugh: Ya no doubt.
Can't beat 100rnd mags.
Too bad they only make 50rnd mags for the ruger 10/22.
[/quote]

I still have some old Ram-Line 50 round banana mags


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

armac said:


> You are not going to buy those guns at the pawn shop, for a nice civilian rifle, buy a Colt AR 15 with a C Beta Mag, 100 rounds of .223 fun.


:laugh: Ya no doubt.
Can't beat 100rnd mags.
Too bad they only make 50rnd mags for the ruger 10/22.
[/quote]

I still have some old Ram-Line 50 round banana mags
[/quote]
tyhats cool but lucky for us the ban has been lifted for a few more years and we really need to stock up on once again pre-ban mags.
The NO incident did kind of scare the sh*t out of me(and make me angry as [email protected]) when inocent law abiding civilians had their weapons taken from them in their own homes.


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

johndeere said:


> You haven't lived untill you've fired a M240B:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that MK19 GL looks crazy! Never saw one of those before. I'll take two, one for my jeep and another mounted to the roof of my house for good luck.
View attachment 78335

[/quote]
silly me thot only sadam used kids!


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I never shot an AR, but my buddy and I use to shoot his SKS lots of times. I bet we put over 1000 rounds through it and it never jammed. Badass gun.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

xneon said:


> silly me thot only sadam used kids!


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

xneon said:


> silly me thot only sadam used kids!


So really, are you stupid or retarded? If you're retarded, I will stop worrying about your posts because you have a handicap. If you're just stupid (which I believe you are), then the games will continue. MORON. Those "kids" keep your goofy ass here in your double wide where the only thing you have to worry about is who your wife is banging tonight. I served when I was 17-21. If I had known that it directly supported YOUR right to free speech, I would have reconsidered my service.


----------



## Xemisions (Apr 26, 2005)

Ok. So i have been saving for a while and shooting all types of Assault Rifles and i am now thinking about buying one. What would you suggest for a nice kick...just a overall nice gun to shoot...not a ar-15...first of all dont have the money and i have shot and they dont kick enough...Any links to sales would be nice...thanks all on p-furry


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Xemisions said:


> Ok. So i have been saving for a while and shooting all types of Assault Rifles and i am now thinking about buying one. What would you suggest for a nice kick...just a overall nice gun to shoot...not a ar-15...first of all dont have the money and i have shot and they dont kick enough...Any links to sales would be nice...thanks all on p-furry


If you can get the zastava m70b1 its basically the yugoslavia copy of the ak-47 and they are cheap and fires larger calibre than the ar 15 which means better kick.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

The Yugo AK isnt cheap. Over here at least. There have been some kits come in lately and if you are moderatly mechanically inclined you can build one those for relativly cheap if you have the tools all ready. Baisically all you need is a press and an air rammer to squish the rivets. For a good cheap millitary type rifle look into the romanian made AKs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2005)

Clay said:


> silly me thot only sadam used kids!


So really, are you stupid or retarded? If you're retarded, I will stop worrying about your posts because you have a handicap. If you're just stupid (which I believe you are), then the games will continue. MORON. Those "kids" keep your goofy ass here in your double wide where the only thing you have to worry about is who your wife is banging tonight. I served when I was 17-21. If I had known that it directly supported YOUR right to free speech, I would have reconsidered my service.
[/quote]


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Clay said:


> silly me thot only sadam used kids!


So really, are you stupid or retarded? If you're retarded, I will stop worrying about your posts because you have a handicap. If you're just stupid (which I believe you are), then the games will continue. MORON. Those "kids" keep your goofy ass here in your double wide where the only thing you have to worry about is who your wife is banging tonight. I served when I was 17-21. If I had known that it directly supported YOUR right to free speech, I would have reconsidered my service.
[/quote]
It's funny because it's true.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Nobody seems to like xneon :laugh:


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Man you Americans are all strapped with machine guns lol! When are you guys gonna actually ever have to use a gun like that against somebody?? Some one cutting you off in a Mcdonalds drive thru? lol


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> You haven't lived untill you've fired a M240B:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shooting the M240G (Army uses B, Marines use G), M249, or MK-19 is a wet dream come true, you TRULY haven't shot anything until you've felt the raw power of a M2 .50cal in your hands







....

the m16a2 is my baby! I love that thing....while deployed to Hawaii, I went into one of those indoor ranges and shot myself a .50cal DE, ak-47....ak-47 sucks if you want accuracy, I guess thats why half the shots in vietnam were random hits. Also while deployed to australia last year, I trained with the Royal Australian Army, the sa80 is decent, but the scope SUCKS! I've yet to fire the Steyer Aug........


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

M203 with grendade laucher or the MK19 is fuckin badass!!!!!!!

ive shot them................................ on the America's Army game


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

> Man you Americans are all strapped with machine guns lol! When are you guys gonna actually ever have to use a gun like that against somebody?? Some one cutting you off in a Mcdonalds drive thru? lol


It is legal for us Americans to own a machine gun thanks to our second amendment right, however, due to the Gun Control Act of 1934 and the Machine Gun Ban of 1989 it is very difficult and very very expensive to actually own one. For example a transferable HK MP5 for a civilian would cost around $15,000 with a three month waiting period and extensive background check. I dont think any one that would invest that much time and money would use it to shoot some one while waiting in line at Mcdonald's. Also the "assualt weapons" a few members say they have or want to own are not machine guns. They are not capable of full automatic fire. They can only fire one shot per trigger pull.

An interesting fact is that there has only been one crime commited with a legal machine gun and that was a police officer!


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

oops


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

http://www.goyk.com/video.asp?path=516


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

The Mk 19 was fun, but I love the pep talk they give you about the possible occurance of a live shell dropping in your lap. Tell everyone (so they can get away), don't move. Now have fun!

Lol, I loved shooting that thing. I'm sure most of the Marines here went through Paris Island and then Camp Geiger. We all went through those same humps (although, I don't know if they changed MCT) and fired the same weapons at the same targets. FUN!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Clay said:


> Lol, I loved shooting that thing. I'm sure most of the Marines here went through Paris Island and then Camp Geiger. We all went through those same humps (although, I don't know if they changed MCT) and fired the same weapons at the same targets. FUN!










3rd Bn, K Co.....ah, my bootcamp days.









I remember going through MCT, got to fire the AT-4, got my ass handed to me by the 240G, got lost while doing the night land nav, nearly killed myself by throwing the gernade a little "short"....ah, memories :laugh: .....From what I heard, they changed a couple things about MCT, in fact, they did to both the east coast/west coast MCTs....no more "ankle breaker" and "the reaper"...I wanted to run those if I ever got to Pendleton.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

I threw grenades and fired the AT4 at boot camp. I was in before they rearranged and shortened it. MCT was the 50 cal, mk 19, live fire exercises, and a whole lot of humps....
I then got stationed at MCAS New River so I got to watch the MCTers every week.


----------



## crazyrockergrl_88* (Oct 2, 2005)

Last week I got to shoot my friends SKS! It kicked so much ass!!!








I'm gonna have to get me one of them!!!

"...silly boys, guns are for girls"!


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

guns are for sissies







use a knife, and have some stabbin fun


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

holy crap JD...that was awesome....i was reading these posts getting ready to blurt out all the REAL info about machine guns, SMG's, and "assault rifles", and you had already posted...that was awesome...kudos man!!









this is what i dont like about the "assault weapons ban"...

the first thing being the name...it bans "assault weapons"...but what makes an assault weapon an assault weapon? a ruger 10/22 is a semi-automatic rifle caliber firearm...so is an AR-15...so what makes the AR-15 an assault weapon and the ruger not? ABSOLUTELY NOTHING, except some senator somewhere said that the AR-15 looks scary...now, not to mention any names, california senator feinstein, also went on record as saying that the assault weapons ban banned automatic weapons on a today show episode last spring. i found that interesting. ALSO, she claims that the assault weapons which she outlines on her website, account for the majority of the gun fatalities in the US, when in fact, the top 10 guns used in homicides are ALL PISTOLS, with the exception of 1 shotgun, the relatively inexpensive, mossberg 500. also imposed was a ban on the magazine capacity, wether or not the gun has a pistol grip, bayonette lugs(because of all the drive by bayonettings in downtown detroit these days)...telescoping/retracting buttstock...etc....if a gun has two or more of those features, then it is a dreaded assault weapon...what a moronic concept. anyway, im not going to hijack this thread any further, im just laying out info that most people DO NOT KNOW....i mean, the other day i was talking to someone who said they were going to buy a fully automatic AK-47 from their FFL...and they started arguing with me when i said that the automatic weapons ban in the 1930's specifically banned the private ownership of automatic weapons...and yet he says...no, but the assault weapons ban just expired...BAH....time to read.

about the thread now, the AR-15 is a sweet sweet gun, i dont know that i've shot any military style semi-automatic rifle that compares with its accuracy. that being said, i do find it to be a little pricey, but if you're into guns, it should make you very happy. on the other hand, the AK is a real beast...not as accurate by any means, but more range and more power than the AR-15. if you want to shoot a BADASS round, try shooting a .17rem. not the crappy little HMR, the .17rem shoots in excess of 4,000fps muzzle velocity....BADASS.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> on the other hand, the AK is a real beast...not as accurate by any means, but more range and more power than the AR-15.


This is absolutly wrong. The AR has a max point range of 550m and a max range (not area) of 3,600m, the AK-47 has a max point range of 400m-500m (depending on the variant) and a max range of 1,500m.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

r1dermon said:


> holy crap JD...that was awesome....i was reading these posts getting ready to blurt out all the REAL info about machine guns, SMG's, and "assault rifles", and you had already posted...that was awesome...kudos man!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What assault weapons were banned by the federal law? None, the only thing banned were hi cap mags, bayonett lugs and flash suppressors. It was called The Assault Weapon Ban by the press for more exposure, certain state laws (California) have banned specific weapons.

Here is a nice civilian legal piece, no military sh*t


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

armac said:


> holy crap JD...that was awesome....i was reading these posts getting ready to blurt out all the REAL info about machine guns, SMG's, and "assault rifles", and you had already posted...that was awesome...kudos man!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What assault weapons were banned by the federal law? None, the only thing banned were hi cap mags, bayonett lugs and flash suppressors. It was called The Assault Weapon Ban by the press for more exposure, certain state laws (California) have banned specific weapons.

Here is a nice civilian legal piece, no military sh*t
[/quote]
Aramc, Sick Gun 








Can you explain the laws right now in cali to me , about owning assault guns ...Word is you cant right ? 
But Arizona you can


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

armac said:


> What assault weapons were banned by the federal law? None, the only thing banned were hi cap mags, bayonett lugs and flash suppressors. It was called The Assault Weapon Ban by the press for more exposure, certain state laws (California) have banned specific weapons.
> 
> Here is a nice civilian legal piece, no military sh*t


Correctamondo!

The Gun Control Act of 1968 prohibits the importation of machine guns for civilian ownership. It did not make properly registered foreign-made guns in the country at the time of its passage illegal.

The Firearms Owners Protection Act of 1986 prohibits the domestic manufacture of machine guns for civilian ownership. It did not make properly registered foreign- or U.S.-made guns illegal.

The National Firearms Act of 1934 says that you can transfer ownership of a machine gun from person to person by paying a $200 tax.

So you can still buy a previously owned Select fire/Automatic weapon and pay the $200 transfer tax. But prices for these weapons or insane.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I can explain for Texas, if you got the money, no criminal record you can buy these guns all day long. With a class three license you can get full-auto, suppressors, and AOWS (short shotguns). We like nice guns in Tejas :laugh:



scrappydoo said:


> What assault weapons were banned by the federal law? None, the only thing banned were hi cap mags, bayonett lugs and flash suppressors. It was called The Assault Weapon Ban by the press for more exposure, certain state laws (California) have banned specific weapons.
> 
> Here is a nice civilian legal piece, no military sh*t


Correctamondo!

The Gun Control Act of 1968 prohibits the importation of machine guns for civilian ownership. It did not make properly registered foreign-made guns in the country at the time of its passage illegal.

The Firearms Owners Protection Act of 1986 prohibits the domestic manufacture of machine guns for civilian ownership. It did not make properly registered foreign- or U.S.-made guns illegal.

The National Firearms Act of 1934 says that you can transfer ownership of a machine gun from person to person by paying a $200 tax.

So you can still buy a previously owned Select fire/Automatic weapon and pay the $200 transfer tax. But prices for these weapons or insane.
[/quote]

You must have your Class 3 license for any of the aforementioned weapons, the only truly affordable full auto anymore is a MAC-11, all spray and pray but a lot of fun.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

armac said:


> You must have your Class 3 license for any of the aforementioned weapons, the only truly affordable full auto anymore is a MAC-11, all spray and pray but a lot of fun.


It depends on the state. Some states ban them with the exception of a Class 3 Dealers license, some states require you to file the paperwork through a Class 3 licensed dealer, and some states have a loophole that bans individual ownership but not corporate ownership.

http://www.funsupply.com/Firearms/fullauto.html


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

scrappydoo said:


> You must have your Class 3 license for any of the aforementioned weapons, the only truly affordable full auto anymore is a MAC-11, all spray and pray but a lot of fun.


It depends on the state. Some states ban them with the exception of a Class 3 Dealers license, some states require you to file the paperwork through a Class 3 licensed dealer, and some states have a loophole that bans individual ownership but not corporate ownership.

http://www.funsupply.com/Firearms/fullauto.html
[/quote]

All three had a form of Class 3 license?


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I fired off a few round on a Barrett 50 Cal Rifle








Dam that Rifle is pure Power Rounds are hella exspensive..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

armac said:


> What assault weapons were banned by the federal law? None, the only thing banned were hi cap mags, bayonett lugs and flash suppressors. It was called The Assault Weapon Ban by the press for more exposure, certain state laws (California) have banned specific weapons.
> 
> Here is a nice civilian legal piece, no military sh*t


Correctamondo!

The Gun Control Act of 1968 prohibits the importation of machine guns for civilian ownership. It did not make properly registered foreign-made guns in the country at the time of its passage illegal.

The Firearms Owners Protection Act of 1986 prohibits the domestic manufacture of machine guns for civilian ownership. It did not make properly registered foreign- or U.S.-made guns illegal.

The National Firearms Act of 1934 says that you can transfer ownership of a machine gun from person to person by paying a $200 tax.

So you can still buy a previously owned Select fire/Automatic weapon and pay the $200 transfer tax. But prices for these weapons or insane.
[/quote]

You must have your Class 3 license for any of the aforementioned weapons, the only truly affordable full auto anymore is a MAC-11, all spray and pray but a lot of fun.
[/quote]

ARMAC did you forget about modifying an AK-47??? I can make those full auto with a paper clip. 
And they only cost 200-300 bucks. I'm not doubting your knowledge of firearms in any 
way, I just wondered if you overlooked this is all.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> What assault weapons were banned by the federal law? None, the only thing banned were hi cap mags, bayonett lugs and flash suppressors. It was called The Assault Weapon Ban by the press for more exposure, certain state laws (California) have banned specific weapons.
> 
> Here is a nice civilian legal piece, no military sh*t


Correctamondo!

The Gun Control Act of 1968 prohibits the importation of machine guns for civilian ownership. It did not make properly registered foreign-made guns in the country at the time of its passage illegal.

The Firearms Owners Protection Act of 1986 prohibits the domestic manufacture of machine guns for civilian ownership. It did not make properly registered foreign- or U.S.-made guns illegal.

The National Firearms Act of 1934 says that you can transfer ownership of a machine gun from person to person by paying a $200 tax.

So you can still buy a previously owned Select fire/Automatic weapon and pay the $200 transfer tax. But prices for these weapons or insane.
[/quote]

You must have your Class 3 license for any of the aforementioned weapons, the only truly affordable full auto anymore is a MAC-11, all spray and pray but a lot of fun.
[/quote]

ARMAC did you forget about modifying an AK-47??? I can make those full auto with a paper clip. 
And they only cost 200-300 bucks. I'm not doubting your knowledge of firearms in any 
way, I just wondered if you overlooked this is all.
[/quote]

I am aware how to make an illegal full auto, I have been in Federal law enforcement a little to long to be a a big enough dumbass to have an illegal gun. I work work with the DEA, ICE,ATF and the Secret Service. I do not need to be near an illegal gun. Maybe you should stick to cigars and knives


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

You stated a mac-11 is is the cheapest and I was pointing out that it wasn't. I don't care about your credentials is was a mere price tag is all. And I will stick to knives, and cigars. I just used to be into guns. Pops was a gunsmith and thats how I got into is all. You make it sound as if I was knocking you and I wasn't. I was merely asking.

I still love how everyone calls them "Assault Rifles" Pointless. Any rifle you use to kill or harm another is an ASSAULT weapon at that point. I never understood that thought process the media used. People are killed by forks, bottles, blunt objects, shoot....most murders are done by hands but they never attach it to them. Lol I'd love to see an ASSAULT FORK or ASSAULT BOTTLE lol


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

The SKS has NEVER been made to fire the 5.56 round. The 5.56 is more associated with American weapons. Actually the SKS came out before the 5.56 round was invented I believe. The SKS is also milled not stamped, so are AKs. AKMs, however, are stamped but that does not really mean they are junk.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

armac said:


> You must have your Class 3 license for any of the aforementioned weapons, the only truly affordable full auto anymore is a MAC-11, all spray and pray but a lot of fun.


It depends on the state. Some states ban them with the exception of a Class 3 Dealers license, some states require you to file the paperwork through a Class 3 licensed dealer, and some states have a loophole that bans individual ownership but not corporate ownership.

http://www.funsupply.com/Firearms/fullauto.html
[/quote]

All three had a form of Class 3 license?
[/quote]
It's only in certain states that you personally need a Class 3. In some states you just have to purchase or file the paperwork through a Class 3 licensee.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> The SKS has NEVER been made to fire the 5.56 round. The 5.56 is more associated with American weapons. Actually the SKS came out before the 5.56 round was invented I believe. The SKS is also milled not stamped, so are AKs. AKMs, however, are stamped but that does not really mean they are junk.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> You must have your Class 3 license for any of the aforementioned weapons, the only truly affordable full auto anymore is a MAC-11, all spray and pray but a lot of fun.


It depends on the state. Some states ban them with the exception of a Class 3 Dealers license, some states require you to file the paperwork through a Class 3 licensed dealer, and some states have a loophole that bans individual ownership but not corporate ownership.

http://www.funsupply.com/Firearms/fullauto.html
[/quote]

All three had a form of Class 3 license?
[/quote]
It's only in certain states that you personally need a Class 3. In some states you just have to purchase or file the paperwork through a Class 3 licensee.
[/quote]

What states? I have never heard of a state where a non class three license holder can have a full auto. To get a class 3 you have to have a background check and to be signed off by the CLEO in your area. Please enlighten me

""SKS is not always a 7.62 most of them are 5.56 Anywhoo SKS sucks cause they are nothing more then stamped out crap. AR-15 is a better piece of crap. Forged but has way to many things to go wrong with it, hence the constant cleaning. They are tack drivers though. I just sold my m4 and thing was crazy accurate. I'll have to take a pic of my buddies Custom Robarr 50 cal. 10k buys ALOT-o-gun. Xenon, try shouting the AR-10 or a good old BAR. You'd love it.""

I have to diasgree here all SKS are 7.62X39, there are some AK's that are 5.56 they are AK74. all the SKS I have ver seen are 7.62. I believe you have made a mistake here Crosshair


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

armac said:


> You must have your Class 3 license for any of the aforementioned weapons, the only truly affordable full auto anymore is a MAC-11, all spray and pray but a lot of fun.


It depends on the state. Some states ban them with the exception of a Class 3 Dealers license, some states require you to file the paperwork through a Class 3 licensed dealer, and some states have a loophole that bans individual ownership but not corporate ownership.

http://www.funsupply.com/Firearms/fullauto.html
[/quote]

All three had a form of Class 3 license?
[/quote]
It's only in certain states that you personally need a Class 3. In some states you just have to purchase or file the paperwork through a Class 3 licensee.
[/quote]

What states? I have never heard of a state where a non class three license holder can have a full auto. To get a class 3 you have to have a background check and to be signed off by the CLEO in your area. Please enlighten me

""SKS is not always a 7.62 most of them are 5.56 Anywhoo SKS sucks cause they are nothing more then stamped out crap. AR-15 is a better piece of crap. Forged but has way to many things to go wrong with it, hence the constant cleaning. They are tack drivers though. I just sold my m4 and thing was crazy accurate. I'll have to take a pic of my buddies Custom Robarr 50 cal. 10k buys ALOT-o-gun. Xenon, try shouting the AR-10 or a good old BAR. You'd love it.""

I have to diasgree here all SKS are 7.62X39, there are some AK's that are 5.56 they are AK74. all the SKS I have ver seen are 7.62. I believe you have made a mistake here Crosshair
[/quote]

As far as SKS I might of but I own 3 AK's and as you know Armac they are in diff calibers. I could of sworn I've had some 223's in SKS's. Anywhoo calling them crap yes, might be my opinion but they are just a cheap weapon and in my eyes made quick and cheap. I wasn't arguing legalities on autos lol I was merely pointing out price as I said before.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Whats so funny? The SKS has never been made to fire the 5.56 round. Plain and simple. 5.56 also is not the round for the AK-74 its the 5.45x39mm. Again the 5.56 round is associated with American weapons and considering the intense rivialry with our weapons why would the soviets design a gun to fire one of our rounds? A few AK clones have been made to fire the 5.56 round lately. They are not that common though but I have one!!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Ak's come in 7.62, 5.56 and a 22 caliber. All SKS's are 7.62. SKS's are not real accurate but they are tough guns



JD7.62 said:


> Whats so funny? The SKS has never been made to fire the 5.56 round. Plain and simple. 5.56 also is not the round for the AK-74 its the 5.45x39mm. Again the 5.56 round is associated with American weapons and considering the intense rivialry with our weapons why would the soviets design a gun to fire one of our rounds? A few AK clones have been made to fire the 5.56 round lately. They are not that common though but I have one!!


 you are are right it is a 5.45 that the AK74 shoots


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

When people say that AKs and SKSs are not accurate its kind of stupid to me. No you cant put three rounds into an inch at 100 yards like a Stoner design can but they are more then accurate enough to have a head shot at 100 yards and in battle isnt that what counts? Also the 7.62x39mm round is not that good of a round. It has a sloping trajectory. Thats why the flatter shooting 5.45x39mm in the '74 is so much more accurate.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> Whats so funny? The SKS has never been made to fire the 5.56 round. Plain and simple. 5.56 also is not the round for the AK-74 its the 5.45x39mm. Again the 5.56 round is associated with American weapons and considering the intense rivialry with our weapons why would the soviets design a gun to fire one of our rounds? A few AK clones have been made to fire the 5.56 round lately. They are not that common though but I have one!!


I was laughing at the point you made that they are milled when that is not a fact in any way. Poor countries can't afford that method of production, therefore they were stamped for quanity not quality.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

The SKS was milled! So was the real AK-47. AKM-47s (the common ones today) are stamped. Man I know my Com-block weapons!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

JD7.62 said:


> When people say that AKs and SKSs are not accurate its kind of stupid to me. No you cant put three rounds into an inch at 100 yards like a Stoner design can but they are more then accurate enough to have a head shot at 100 yards and in battle isnt that what counts? Also the 7.62x39mm round is not that good of a round. It has a sloping trajectory. Thats why the flatter shooting 5.45x39mm in the '74 is so much more accurate.


If I was in a firefight with open sights I would not even attempt a headshot, I go center mass


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

These are the states that have an outright ban on automatic weapons on the state level: Delaware, Hawaii, Iowa, Illinois, Kansas, New York, Rhode Island, South Carolina, Washington State and the District of Columbia

Here's a link (click on legal issues) on the process for purchasing a NFA listed weapon in states that don't require a Class 3. I'll try to find a list of states that allow purchase without a Class 3.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> The SKS was milled! So was the real AK-47. AKM-47s (the common ones today) are stamped. Man I know my Com-block weapons!


Whatever, you are trying to get into symantics and you're getting pointless. Think about it, You think china???? fffffing china can mill a weapon on such a large scale for it's army when they are poorer than crap???? not mention most are Maudi and Egyptian made and they still lack the funds for the numbers required. This is not about what is better its what is economically feasible to the country.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

> If I was in a firefight with open sights I would not even attempt a headshot, I go center mass


Tru that but that proves my point. The SKS and AK are fully capable of head shots so C.O.M. shoots are even easier!

Dont get me wrong I would much rather have a Stoner rifle then an SKS or AK in battle but they are not crap guns either by a long shot (no pun intended) especially if you look into the history of the weapons and the millitaries that they have served. The Stoner rifle would not last long in those millitaries.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Here's a sticky on GlockTalk:
Clicky


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> > If I was in a firefight with open sights I would not even attempt a headshot, I go center mass
> 
> 
> Tru that but that proves my point. The SKS and AK are fully capable of head shots so C.O.M. shoots are even easier!
> ...


I wasn't arguing their effeciency in combat lol. I know they are a battle proven rifle. Why do you think most special ops in vietnam or even today have been known to ditch their m4 or what have you and use an AK? They were made fast and cheap. Do you have any idea how long it would take to mill on that scale???? Next your gonna tell me it's a tumbling round and will blow your arm off too. Most of up close battles (20-30feet) are done by point sighting which doesn't relie on the sights at all but that of body alignment.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

armac said:


> These are the states that have an outright ban on automatic weapons on the state level: Delaware, Hawaii, Iowa, Illinois, Kansas, New York, Rhode Island, South Carolina, Washington State and the District of Columbia
> 
> Here's a link (click on legal issues) on the process for purchasing a NFA listed weapon in states that don't require a Class 3. I'll try to find a list of states that allow purchase without a Class 3.


I believe I pointed out the issue about the states earlier, no state that I know of will allow a person to have a full auto without a class 3 license.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Up here you can. You don't need a class three license. You have to have a Conceal and carry license then upon purchase pay $200 for the transfer fee of a full-auto or suppressed weapon. A bs way to give the government more money is what I see. But in a recap, you do not need a class 3 to aquire a full-auto, just time, paperwork, money and a CCW permit.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Up here you can. You don't need a class three license. You have to have a Conceal and carry license then upon purchase pay $200 for the transfer fee of a full-auto or suppressed weapon. A bs way to give the government more money is what I see. But in a recap, you do not need a class 3 to aquire a full-auto, just time, paperwork, money and a CCW permit.


Do you have anything writing about that? I find that amazing


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

armac said:


> Up here you can. You don't need a class three license. You have to have a Conceal and carry license then upon purchase pay $200 for the transfer fee of a full-auto or suppressed weapon. A bs way to give the government more money is what I see. But in a recap, you do not need a class 3 to aquire a full-auto, just time, paperwork, money and a CCW permit.


Do you have anything writing about that? I find that amazing
[/quote]

Yeah but you'll have to wait a few days lol I'll send it to you or post it here. I know the guy who supplies to APD up here and I was inquiring about if I could purchase a full-auto or suppressed weapon and he gave me the rundown. I forgot to mention that you have to have the Police chief sign off on it and you have to have an interview with him as well which I guess many do cause I know quite a few individuals who own them. I don't care for full-auto personally. I love suppressed cause it's nice not to have to wear hearing protection.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

The states I posted don't allow NFA weapons, class 3 license or not. The link on GlockTalk makes it clear that a class 3 is needed to take a NFA weapon out of state, but isn't needed in all states to own one.


> Non-FFL holders may only purchase an NFA
> weapon from a dealer or individual within their own state. If the
> weapon is located out of state it must be transferred to a class 3
> dealer within the state, before transfer to the non FFL purchaser.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Up here you can. You don't need a class three license. You have to have a Conceal and carry license then upon purchase pay $200 for the transfer fee of a full-auto or suppressed weapon. A bs way to give the government more money is what I see. But in a recap, you do not need a class 3 to aquire a full-auto, just time, paperwork, money and a CCW permit.


Do you have anything writing about that? I find that amazing
[/quote]

Yeah but you'll have to wait a few days lol I'll send it to you or post it here. I know the guy who supplies to APD up here and I was inquiring about if I could purchase a full-auto or suppressed weapon and he gave me the rundown. I forgot to mention that you have to have the Police chief sign off on it and you have to have an interview with him as well which I guess many do cause I know quite a few individuals who own them. I don't care for full-auto personally. I love suppressed cause it's nice not to have to wear hearing protection.
[/quote]

You need a CLEO signature but no class 3? Very interesting


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

armac said:


> Up here you can. You don't need a class three license. You have to have a Conceal and carry license then upon purchase pay $200 for the transfer fee of a full-auto or suppressed weapon. A bs way to give the government more money is what I see. But in a recap, you do not need a class 3 to aquire a full-auto, just time, paperwork, money and a CCW permit.


Do you have anything writing about that? I find that amazing
[/quote]

Yeah but you'll have to wait a few days lol I'll send it to you or post it here. I know the guy who supplies to APD up here and I was inquiring about if I could purchase a full-auto or suppressed weapon and he gave me the rundown. I forgot to mention that you have to have the Police chief sign off on it and you have to have an interview with him as well which I guess many do cause I know quite a few individuals who own them. I don't care for full-auto personally. I love suppressed cause it's nice not to have to wear hearing protection.
[/quote]

You need a CLEO signature but no class 3? Very interesting
[/quote]

Tell me about it! I was shocked when he told me I could actually aquire one!!! Pricey Pricey but yeah, I was expecting to be told, "Sorry, you're outta luck" unless I wanted to buy an ffl licencse at 3 grand lol and they are nice, but not that nice.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Up here you can. You don't need a class three license. You have to have a Conceal and carry license then upon purchase pay $200 for the transfer fee of a full-auto or suppressed weapon. A bs way to give the government more money is what I see. But in a recap, you do not need a class 3 to aquire a full-auto, just time, paperwork, money and a CCW permit.


Do you have anything writing about that? I find that amazing
[/quote]

Yeah but you'll have to wait a few days lol I'll send it to you or post it here. I know the guy who supplies to APD up here and I was inquiring about if I could purchase a full-auto or suppressed weapon and he gave me the rundown. I forgot to mention that you have to have the Police chief sign off on it and you have to have an interview with him as well which I guess many do cause I know quite a few individuals who own them. I don't care for full-auto personally. I love suppressed cause it's nice not to have to wear hearing protection.
[/quote]

You need a CLEO signature but no class 3? Very interesting
[/quote]

Tell me about it! I was shocked when he told me I could actually aquire one!!! Pricey Pricey but yeah, I was expecting to be told, "Sorry, you're outta luck" unless I wanted to buy an ffl licencse at 3 grand lol and they are nice, but not that nice.
[/quote]

I just inquired on a full auto board I am on, you are correct, you need a tax stamp and a Signature, but no clsass 3 license, that is awesome. I would move to Alaska but I hate the cold


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

armac said:


> Up here you can. You don't need a class three license. You have to have a Conceal and carry license then upon purchase pay $200 for the transfer fee of a full-auto or suppressed weapon. A bs way to give the government more money is what I see. But in a recap, you do not need a class 3 to aquire a full-auto, just time, paperwork, money and a CCW permit.


Do you have anything writing about that? I find that amazing
[/quote]

Yeah but you'll have to wait a few days lol I'll send it to you or post it here. I know the guy who supplies to APD up here and I was inquiring about if I could purchase a full-auto or suppressed weapon and he gave me the rundown. I forgot to mention that you have to have the Police chief sign off on it and you have to have an interview with him as well which I guess many do cause I know quite a few individuals who own them. I don't care for full-auto personally. I love suppressed cause it's nice not to have to wear hearing protection.
[/quote]

You need a CLEO signature but no class 3? Very interesting
[/quote]

Tell me about it! I was shocked when he told me I could actually aquire one!!! Pricey Pricey but yeah, I was expecting to be told, "Sorry, you're outta luck" unless I wanted to buy an ffl licencse at 3 grand lol and they are nice, but not that nice.
[/quote]

I just inquired on a full auto board I am on, you are correct, you need a tax stamp and a Signature, but no clsass 3 license, that is awesome. I would move to Alaska but I hate the cold








[/quote]

(HOLDS ARMS OUT LIKE JESUS)









Joking of course lol


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Too bad I can't own one here in WA. I need to move.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> Too bad I can't own one here in WA. I need to move.


Sure you can, just not legally


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Only full auto I would really like is a Glock 18


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Armac, you should move up here. This place rocks in the summer and winter you get used to. Plus, a guy with your background? LOL you have NO IDEA how many jobs you could have. One thing cool about having this knife shop is all the officers who come in. I could hook you up with a job no doubt. Plus APD and Troopers are hiring and I know a fair share of them too. Shoot, next summer, make a vacation up here and you'll see what I mean


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Armac, you should move up here. This place rocks in the summer and winter you get used to. Plus, a guy with your background? LOL you have NO IDEA how many jobs you could have. One thing cool about having this knife shop is all the officers who come in. I could hook you up with a job no doubt. Plus APD and Troopers are hiring and I know a fair share of them too. Shoot, next summer, make a vacation up here and you'll see what I mean


No thanks, I have 2 small kids, no more firefights for me. I do the investigating and have other people pick up my bad guys. I do the post arrest questioning, nine to five Monday through Friday. I got it easy.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

armac said:


> Armac, you should move up here. This place rocks in the summer and winter you get used to. Plus, a guy with your background? LOL you have NO IDEA how many jobs you could have. One thing cool about having this knife shop is all the officers who come in. I could hook you up with a job no doubt. Plus APD and Troopers are hiring and I know a fair share of them too. Shoot, next summer, make a vacation up here and you'll see what I mean


No thanks, I have 2 small kids, no more firefights for me. I do the investigating and have other people pick up my bad guys. I do the post arrest questioning, nine to five Monday through Friday. I got it easy.








[/quote]

Hmm two kids ehh? Well, you get a dividend every year for living here! It ranges from 1200 to 800 a year and every man, woman, and child gets one soooo uhh that's your auto right there







Just teasing but this is a wonderful place to live, for the benifits and the mindset of the people.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Armac, you should move up here. This place rocks in the summer and winter you get used to. Plus, a guy with your background? LOL you have NO IDEA how many jobs you could have. One thing cool about having this knife shop is all the officers who come in. I could hook you up with a job no doubt. Plus APD and Troopers are hiring and I know a fair share of them too. Shoot, next summer, make a vacation up here and you'll see what I mean


No thanks, I have 2 small kids, no more firefights for me. I do the investigating and have other people pick up my bad guys. I do the post arrest questioning, nine to five Monday through Friday. I got it easy.








[/quote]

Hmm two kids ehh? Well, you get a dividend every year for living here! It ranges from 1200 to 800 a year and every man, woman, and child gets one soooo uhh that's your auto right there







Just teasing but this is a wonderful place to live, for the benifits and the mindset of the people.
[/quote]

My wife is a Mexican National, I live 3 miles from the Mexico border. I do not think she would adapt well to Alaska. We go to Mexico almost every weekend, she goes to see her family, I go to fish and hunt. If you have never been to the interior of Mexico it is beautiful, not ugly like the border towns


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Those dividend checks are nice. I've got a few friends in Alaska that get those.


----------



## crazyrockergrl_88* (Oct 2, 2005)

teamevil said:


> guns are for sissies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, knives are cool too but I liked the way the SKS jiggled my boobs







, j/k lol ...or am I?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

~FaLLen AnGeLfIsH~ said:


> guns are for sissies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, knives are cool too but I liked the way the SKS jiggled my boobs







, j/k lol ...or am I?








[/quote]

Why do you sound like a 14yr old boy pretending to be a girl? Just kidding....or am I?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> AR has no recoil, it is powdered up 22 caliber. The SKS is a .308 caliber, much bigger. Right now I have a Colt AR and Spring M1a, I have owned a couple of AK's a couple of SKS's and some Mac 11's. Mike if you get a chance shoot a *Steyr AUG*, the best assault rifle ever made, it is still carried by Customs SRT guys.


Heres your steyr aug its pretty good and also comes from the same country as the glock i do like bullpup rifles.
[/quote]

They call this gun an "STG77" In Socom II : US Navy Seals I love Shooting It!


----------



## crazyrockergrl_88* (Oct 2, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> AR has no recoil, it is powdered up 22 caliber. The SKS is a .308 caliber, much bigger. Right now I have a Colt AR and Spring M1a, I have owned a couple of AK's a couple of SKS's and some Mac 11's. Mike if you get a chance shoot a *Steyr AUG*, the best assault rifle ever made, it is still carried by Customs SRT guys.


Heres your steyr aug its pretty good and also comes from the same country as the glock i do like bullpup rifles.
[/quote]

They call this gun an "STG77" In Socom II : US Navy Seals I love Shooting It!
[/quote]

Maybe because I am a 14 year old boy pretending to be a girl. No but really, I go to college ( 6 years left







), I'm almost 19, very much female, and proud of it! Do I need to send a pic to prove I'm a girl? Oh and by the way, I just really like my breasts alot! Ok? Any problems with that? Cuz if there is please tell me because I'd be really interested in meeting a guy(I'm assuming your a guy) who has a problem with a girl liking her breasts!








[email protected]$$ PiNcHeS & sOuR gRaPeS~
~FaLLen AnGeLfIsH~ (a.k.a. - Katrina)


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

~FaLLen AnGeLfIsH~ said:


> AR has no recoil, it is powdered up 22 caliber. The SKS is a .308 caliber, much bigger. Right now I have a Colt AR and Spring M1a, I have owned a couple of AK's a couple of SKS's and some Mac 11's. Mike if you get a chance shoot a *Steyr AUG*, the best assault rifle ever made, it is still carried by Customs SRT guys.


Heres your steyr aug its pretty good and also comes from the same country as the glock i do like bullpup rifles.
[/quote]

They call this gun an "STG77" In Socom II : US Navy Seals I love Shooting It!
[/quote]

Maybe because I am a 14 year old boy pretending to be a girl. No but really, I go to college ( 6 years left







), I'm almost 19, very much female, and proud of it! Do I need to send a pic to prove I'm a girl? Oh and by the way, I just really like my breasts alot! Ok? Any problems with that? Cuz if there is please tell me because I'd be really interested in meeting a guy(I'm assuming your a guy) who has a problem with a girl liking her breasts!








[email protected]$$ PiNcHeS & sOuR gRaPeS~
~FaLLen AnGeLfIsH~ (a.k.a. - Katrina)
[/quote]


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

~FaLLen AnGeLfIsH~ said:


> Maybe because I am a 14 year old boy pretending to be a girl. No but really, I go to college ( 6 years left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Im married :laugh: ...thanks for the offer though.

No, no problems with girls who like their breasts, in fact the more they like them, the more I like them...its a win-win.....Im still suspicious though


----------



## crazyrockergrl_88* (Oct 2, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Maybe because I am a 14 year old boy pretending to be a girl. No but really, I go to college ( 6 years left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Im married :laugh: ...thanks for the offer though.

No, no problems with girls who like their breasts, in fact the more they like them, the more I like them...its a win-win.....Im still suspicious though








[/quote]

First of all I wasn't offering anything but an innocent pic. Secondly, suspect all you want, really, go ahead. I'll probably have a pic very soon so your suspicious mind can rest easy! By the by, I was born in Lincoln, Nebraska in Lincoln General Hospital I think it was called. Yep, I was once a cornhusker myself. Just thought you'd like to know.








-Katrina

Oh and FYI that last bit was to B.Rogers , the nebraska part.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I aM fEmAlE wItH hUgE bREASTESSESSS !!!!

EVERY1 PAY ATTENT!ION TO ME !!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I aM fEmAlE wItH hUgE bREASTESSESSS !!!!
> 
> EVERY1 PAY ATTENT!ION TO ME !!!!!


cant.... look..... away......









lol. dude. i'm proud of my breasts too.... and lets not pick on her *too* much... i mean c'mon, i devoted a thread to when i pierced my nips (which are no longer pierced im sad to say)


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I aM fEmAlE wItH hUgE bREASTESSESSS !!!!
> 
> EVERY1 PAY ATTENT!ION TO ME !!!!!


cant.... look..... away......









lol. dude. i'm proud of my breasts too.... and lets not pick on her *too* much... i mean c'mon, i devoted a thread to when i pierced my nips (which are no longer pierced im sad to say)
[/quote]

Yeah well I just happen to love my hairy sweaty balls, you don't see me posting all over the forum about them









although maybe I should....


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I aM fEmAlE wItH hUgE bREASTESSESSS !!!!
> 
> EVERY1 PAY ATTENT!ION TO ME !!!!!


cant.... look..... away......









lol. dude. i'm proud of my breasts too.... and lets not pick on her *too* much... i mean c'mon, i devoted a thread to when i pierced my nips (which are no longer pierced im sad to say)
[/quote]

Yeah well I just happen to love my hairy sweaty balls, you don't see me posting all over the forum about them :laugh:

although maybe I should....








[/quote]

only if you include some sexy sexy pictures.









omg just kidding if you did that i'd probably be ill.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> only if you include some sexy sexy pictures.


Dreeeeeeam on


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> only if you include some sexy sexy pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


need i say more?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

*
Dreeeeeeam on







*

Need I say more ?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> *
> Dreeeeeeam on
> 
> 
> ...


if i dreamed about that it would be a nightmare.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Tink - touche









OK, I think I've managed to derail this thread...

Back to Assault rifles and that one Nebraskan chick's tits


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

~FaLLen AnGeLfIsH~ said:


> First of all I wasn't offering anything but an innocent pic. Secondly, suspect all you want, really, go ahead. I'll probably have a pic very soon so your suspicious mind can rest easy! By the by, I was born in Lincoln, Nebraska in Lincoln General Hospital I think it was called. Yep, I was once a cornhusker myself. Just thought you'd like to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K, fine, you win!...







....now stop seducing me with these taunts of "innocent" pictures.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> I aM fEmAlE wItH hUgE bREASTESSESSS !!!!
> 
> EVERY1 PAY ATTENT!ION TO ME !!!!!


can we see them?


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Tink - touche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now i have Titties on the Brain


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

BUBBA said:


> Now i have Titties on the Brain :laugh:


shame on you!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hey, just a little plug here, but the manchester, NH firing range has a ton of autos, like mp5 sd's, ump45's, ak-47's, m16a2's, hell, they even have an operating m60. PM me if you're in the northeast and wanna check it out, im up for some shooting!

www.gunsnh.com


----------



## bee (Feb 12, 2005)

shutter13 said:


> The only assualt rifle Ive ever fired:


hahahaha








[/quote]
2much halo lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

r1dermon said:


> hey, just a little plug here, but the manchester, NH firing range has a ton of autos, like mp5 sd's, ump45's, ak-47's, m16a2's, hell, they even have an operating m60. PM me if you're in the northeast and wanna check it out, im up for some shooting!
> 
> www.gunsnh.com


I will definatly be hitting you up soon!


----------

